# Septic alarm



## kharasym (Jul 3, 2011)

Astronaut suit may be best. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why? You planning on going in?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

All the septic guys do that around here. We just bring power to the control panel, they do the rest. That's fine with me. :yes:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Don't bite your fingernails


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Make sure the tank is pumped out just before you get there. Typically there is a means to disconnect (unscrew) the discharge pipe where the floats are attached. Top one is the alarm, second one is the on for the pump, third one is the off for the pump. It's not a nice job but you can make more than a regular service call. Rubber gloves is all you'll really need. You don't go into the pit.
P.S. make sure your shirt pocket is empty.....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Floats are tie-rapped to a PVC vertical pipe. It should have a union at the top(it's the pump output). You open the union and pull the "tree" out. Install the float at the right level. Make sure the pump power is off or you will get a bath. I then use the old float cable to pull the new one up into the control box. Wash your hands, face, arms....


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tip..figured how bad could this be ... swapping out the same exact model number unit ... hoping it's just simple plug and play and ya I charged my service call rate X 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bring this:











These:










Don't forget to get the gallon size of this:










*Whatever you do don't splash!!!*


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Starting to think I made a terrible mistake 🤦🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

But WHY ?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

No plumber friend you can suck in ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> No plumber friend *you can suck in* ?


Interesting choice of words....


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Wear disposable gloves and bring a bucket you can fill with water. Pull the tree out, slosh some water on everything to rinse it and get to it. You'll be done and paid before you know it....

Don't forget to throw any tools you used into the bucket when you're done so you can give them a good washing before you slip them back into your pouch.

Hand sanitizer or hand wipes before you get back in the truck to fill out paperwork.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

We are sick because we're too sanitized. I've worked on more than a hundered septic system and never got sick from one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> We are sick because we're too sanitized. I've worked on more than a hundered septic system and never got sick from one.


You just aren't a splasher.:thumbsup:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

When I decided to get into the trades I was deciding between electrician and plumber. I thought, do I want to work with poo? No. I don't. Taking a job like this would defeat that purpose for me. But bully for you if it was a good payday.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It's crap, I shovel it out of the barn twice a day.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

backstay said:


> It's crap, I shovel it out of the barn twice a day.


I wish my YorkiePom would go in the barn , but nooooo...he 
has to s**t on the carpet @ the back door ...twice a day...
dumb little bastrad.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

backstay said:


> We are sick because we're too sanitized. I've worked on more than a hundered septic system and never got sick from one.


I hear that, I figure with what I've done I have alley cat levels of immune resistance. All these people that sanitize there hands 20 times a day are always sick. 

But septic, that's just not the material I'll use to build up my immunity. Yuck. Tyvek coveralls are less than $20 and a throwaway face shield is too.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Cow said:


> Wear disposable gloves and bring a bucket you can fill with water. Pull the tree out, slosh some water on everything to rinse it and get to it. You'll be done and paid before you know it....
> 
> Don't forget to throw any tools you used into the bucket when you're done so you can give them a good washing before you slip them back into your pouch.
> 
> Hand sanitizer or hand wipes before you get back in the truck to fill out paperwork.


Tyvek coveralls, gloves, and mask, buckets for containment, hand sanitizer, Spray Nine, paper towels, $5 quarters at the carwash on the way home, WD 40 for the tools after, and the nastiest thing in the world, it will be like it never happened. As long as you keep your mouth shut.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember having to re-feed a pair of ejectors in the basement of a large building once. I had to setup temp power and keep bumping the pump or else the pit would fill up. I also could only work on it for a few minutes at a time or else I would get nauseous and start gagging. I guess that was the methane...

That was the one and *only* time.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Over the last couple of years , I have noticed all new septics have a large 
alarm station above ground. The builders and HO's hate "the look" because 
they are being placed out in the middle of the yard above the lift stations.

They also have this big**s ugly siren (like the old One Adam 12 cars) 
that sit on top.

So , eventually , it looks like power connections will no longer be underground.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I remember having to re-feed a pair of ejectors in the basement of a large building once. I had to setup temp power and keep bumping the pump or else the pit would fill up. I also could only work on it for a few minutes at a time or else I would get nauseous and start gagging. I guess that was the methane...
> 
> That was the one and *only* time.


The methane would cause diminished mental capacity, oh you're still working on it?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Did I mention that the septic guys handle this in my area?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> The methane would cause diminished mental capacity, oh you're still working on it?


 I fart in your general direction.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Over the last couple of years , I have noticed all new septics have a large
> *alarm station above ground*. The builders and HO's hate "the look" because
> they are being placed out in the middle of the yard above the lift stations.
> 
> ...


Some architects put them on the house.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I worked for a builder who went thru septic companies like dirty drawers.

Just as an observer of his games with them , he would wait until they 
were done with their job , alarm station set in the center of the yard, and break
the news to them that they were ruining his "look" aesthetically.

They would always have to come back out and put it on the house where he
dictated . (He more than likely held there $$$ back until he got his way.

What a d**k...I seen this enough to guess he could have told them ahead 
where he wanted it , but this schtick would play out septic contractor after 
septic contractor.

I would get dragged into it if power had to be rerouted in house , but I never
get involved in the outdoor work.:vs_poop::vs_poop::vs_poop:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bring this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of a time I was testing the floats on a lift station right as I activated the float the top pipe joint broke free. Worst shower of my life.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Speaking of a sht bath check out my latest class.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Ultrafault said:


> Speaking of a sht bath check out my latest class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All usefull info there!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ultrafault said:


> This reminds me of a time I was testing the floats on a lift station right as I activated the float the top pipe joint broke free. Worst shower of my life.


Good story Rewire. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ultrafault said:


> This reminds me of a time I was testing the floats on a lift station right as I activated the float the top pipe joint broke free. Worst shower of my life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Eww, nasty!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

So I'm At the job and no one knows where the septic tank is... no visible cover ... all I got was a very hard to read map which led me to this hole i just dug up , not what I expected !! Ahhhh


A cover that doesn't pull up, regardless I don't see how a sensor tree can be located in this tiny 6x6 hole 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

WronGun said:


> So I'm At the job and no one knows where the septic tank is... no visible cover ... all I got was a very hard to read map which led me to this hole i just dug up , not what I expected !! Ahhhh
> 
> 
> A cover that doesn't pull up, regardless I don't see how a sensor tree can be located in this tiny 6x6 hole
> ...


There must be another hole.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Ya I found it , no tree to pull up ... it's been built to reach just below grade .... 
I'm not dealing with it .... I think I'll charge them for the parts , labor for location and dig up and have them call a septic company 

Septic company told them to call electrician ... FML 

Seriously I need to practically get into the hole to change the sensor and work on junction box













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Ya I found it , no tree to pull up ... it's been built to reach just below grade ....
> I'm not dealing with it .... I think I'll charge them for the parts , labor for location and dig up and have them call a septic company
> 
> Septic company told them to call electrician ... FML
> ...



That looks deeper than anything i want to stick my head in.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That looks deeper than anything i want to stick my head in.




I did some of the work ... septic is sending a confined space worker to do the rest 

Problem is they are not electricians and that junction box is far inside the hole , so idk...
It's only low voltage , I don't see why they asked her to call electrician... they are a huge septic company 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I did some of the work ... septic is sending a confined space worker to do the rest
> 
> Problem is they are not electricians and that junction box is far inside the hole , so idk...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you are this far in I'd stay with it now.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Once you are this far in I'd stay with it now.




I do not have manhole equipment... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I do not have manhole equipment...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try working with the septic guy, no?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Try working with the septic guy, no?




they may be calling me to assist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> they may be calling me to assist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it works out well for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Somebody just tossed an extension collar over that, bet that box was closer to the original lid.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I would be selling them a conversion to a safer, more maintainable system that eliminates the need to enter the confined space to do the work. If they walk that's fine, better really, but they might go for it since the cost of the confined space work really kills you if you're following the OSHA rules. I'd have the septic guy in the tank doing the confined space work just to remove anything you can't abandon in place.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Drop a milk crate in there to stand on and cowboy up!


----------

